# Why Is This Site Always Down?



## ximor (Mar 12, 2007)

Is it just me or is this site unavailable around half the time you go to load it? Just wondering if its just me....


----------



## videoman40 (Mar 12, 2007)

it's just growing pains, be patient.


----------



## Carrolle (Mar 12, 2007)

I tried to log in all weekend and it wouldnt let me


----------



## ximor (Mar 12, 2007)

I need my hourly rollitup fix though >.<


----------



## FallenHero (Mar 12, 2007)

ximor said:


> Is it just me or is this site unavailable around half the time you go to load it? Just wondering if its just me....


Just getting through some rough spots, should be fixed now, thanks rollitup!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 12, 2007)

tough weekend.. but it appears that we are back on track!!

love


----------



## green_nobody (Mar 12, 2007)

i made about this a thread in the support part of the forum and rollitup said he has to fix a few to many things around roitup.org so it would take him a bit but he is working with the speed of light on it, so thx rollitup for your constant work to keep it up


----------

